# new to me HS828



## boosteddsm92 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey guys, had a few questions about a blower I got over the summer. I picked this thing up for $100, I already had a snowblower (not a Honda) but there was no way I was going to pass this up. Starts and runs fine but won't run smoothly unless it's choked a bit. I just used it for the first time yesterday after I put some new skid shoes on it. Man can that thing shoot some snow, pretty unbelievable!

My questions are:

What needs to be done so it runs well when it's totally out of choke?

It also doesn't exactly track straight, it pulls to one side.

Anything else I should know about it?

Thanks guys!


----------



## petersd (Nov 29, 2013)

For the choke having to be on for it to run smooth, I would think the carb needs to be cleaned. Prod a little varnish on one of the jets.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

boosteddsm92 said:


> What needs to be done so it runs well when it's totally out of choke?
> 
> It also doesn't exactly track straight, it pulls to one side.
> 
> ...


Poor running with the choke OFF that smooths out with the choke ON usually means there is some gunk or debris blocking a passageway inside the carburetor, and the engine is running lean (no enough fuel). Using the choke to reduce the air supply evens out the air/fuel ratio and it runs smoothly. 

The fix is to is to first drain out all the old fuel, including the small amount in the carburetor bowl. Fill with fresh fuel, and try a good quality fuel cleaner, like Seafoam or the like. It can often provide "good enough" cleaning to get the engine running smooth and it easy to try.

If it still runs poorly, a carb cleaning or replacement is needed. For the HS828, a whole new carburetor has a list price of $64.13 (Honda Part Number 16100-ZE2-P53). 

To clean, you need a can of real carburetor cleaner (not brake cleaner, etc.) and some compressed air. Take you time, and don't get upset if it still runs terrible. It can be difficult to really clean one, and even when you think it's right, it just takes a tiny little speck of debris to prevent it from running right. Here's a link to a guide on how to clean a Honda carburetor:

How To Clean a Honda Carburetor - Lawn Mower Forums : Lawnmower Reviews, Repair, Pricing and Discussion Forum

If you want to replace it, be sure to use new gaskets, and pay attention to get everything back together correctly; here's a sample page from the HS828 shop manual:




























Google the part number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: *Find A Honda Dealer*

The HS828's transmission drives a solid axle, so both the drive wheels turn at the exact same speed. If not tracking straight, something is likely dragging (auger not lined up etc.). Very common to have a bent or "tweaked" auger housing from impact damage, which will absolutely cause the unit to pull to one side. 

Less likely, but still possible, are the tires. Tire pressure must be 8.5 psi, NO MORE. If the have been overinflated (very common) they are usually stretched and damaged and should be replaced. 

For only $100, that's quite a deal. New, this machine was over $2k.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, clean the carb to fix the poor running unless choked.

Make sure the skid shoes are adjusted evenly and the tires are inflated to the same pressure. Of you can make a 50% profit and just drop it off here for $150.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd consider looking at the fuel line as well. At the point of removing the carb and cleaning it, you are 85% there to replacing it. And although it adds to the cost, it beats putting it back together and realizing that you have a new issue. 

I would also look at the fuel filter/ fuel outlet and o-ring assembly. Maybe [email protected] can throw that schematic up too. 

At $100 initial investment, and maybe another $100 in parts and shipping, you will have a machine, if maintained, that your great-grand children will be fighting over.


----------



## boosteddsm92 (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow guys, that's some great info. Truly above and beyond...off I go to try some stuff on it. Thanks again!


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

My .02 on the carb, since you don't have all that much in to the machine anyway and if the cleaning doesn't work I would just replace it. They are not all that expensive as mentioned above. I have repaired my fathers carb then ended up replacing it a year later for not all that much more. Would have been smarter to replace in the first place. Just my opinion! If you plan to re-sell working you will make bank on that unit!

Someone didn't know what they had and you won!!


----------



## boosteddsm92 (Dec 9, 2013)

gb387 said:


> My .02 on the carb, since you don't have all that much in to the machine anyway and if the cleaning doesn't work I would just replace it. They are not all that expensive as mentioned above. I have repaired my fathers carb then ended up replacing it a year later for not all that much more. Would have been smarter to replace in the first place. Just my opinion! If you plan to re-sell working you will make bank on that unit!
> 
> Someone didn't know what they had and you won!!


True, they are very reasonable compared to the other parts for this thing!

That's the kicker, they DID know what they had, they bought it new from a local Honda equipment dealer!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

boosteddsm92 said:


> True, they are very reasonable compared to the other parts for this thing!
> 
> *That's the kicker, they DID know what they had, they bought it new from a local Honda equipment dealer!*


Two questions:

Where?

-and-

Did they have any other toys laying around?

Just from that one picture, my guess is that they could have easily asked any where from $1k - $1500 (age dependent)... May not have moved as quickly though.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Want to do a quick flip for a 200% profit? I'll give ya $200!!


----------



## boosteddsm92 (Dec 9, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Where?
> 
> ...


Updated my profile w/my location and it was less than 10 mins away from me. They were moving to the west coast and asking $100, I didn't even try to talk them down. That was over the summer, I'm sure they're gone by now.

On another note, we got more snow today so I removed the old skid shoes that were mounted behind the auger housing and still dragging (with not much material left on them) before I got started (I just put new side mounted ones on yesterday). I adjusted the air pressure also and it tracks just fine now. It also ran fine without being choked so I guess the gunk got run out of there. I still plan on cleaning the carb after the winter though so thanks to robert for the detailed instructions, they'll come in handy.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

boosteddsm92 said:


> Updated my profile w/my location and it was less than 10 mins away from me. They were moving to the west coast and asking $100, I didn't even try to talk them down. That was over the summer, I'm sure they're gone by now.
> 
> On another note, we got more snow today so I removed the old skid shoes that were mounted behind the auger housing and still dragging (with not much material left on them) before I got started (I just put new side mounted ones on yesterday). I adjusted the air pressure also and it tracks just fine now. It also ran fine without being choked so I guess the gunk got run out of there. I still plan on cleaning the carb after the winter though so thanks to robert for the detailed instructions, they'll come in handy.


You hit a nugget. And I totally understand about not negotiating, but I might have asked if they wanted to get rid of anything else....

You may have completely lucked out with the carb. Just be carful, there are some plastic bits in there. If my memory serves me correctly, the float is a hard plastic. So what [email protected] said about the brake cleaner, I would not chance it here. Especially, if you could get off this cheap. Take you time with a fine brass wire to clean the jets and passages if you have too. If it were me, I'd try running a few tanks of high octane through it, with a couple of overnight cold starts just to verify that its resolved. 

With regards to the rear guides, as long as they are still structurally sound, you may want to try the cutting board modification. That is adding a strip of old plastic (HDPE) cutting board blocks, and in this case, drilling two counter sunk holes into the plastic, and through the metal. Good source for the cutting board, is odd lots/big lots, thrift stores, dollar stores, etc. 

Of course, you will have to adjust accordingly. And I am going to assume that it will be cheaper than OEM, just more labor involved.


----------

